# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Los novatos , principiantes y buscavidas le quitan bolos a los MAGOS profesionales??

## Bohemia

Yo tiro la piedra... Escondo la mano... y a ver qué pasa...

Quisiera saber y debatir este tema. Y saber cómo está el asunto en estos momentos donde hay tanto paro y tantos problemas económicos. Quizás está aumentando el número de gente que se pone a competir con los profesionales?

Realmente se puede confundir un novato principiante de mago con un aprovechado que le quiere quitar el pan a los magos profesionales?

En fin, espero que cada cual dé su opinión con educación. Y si la sangre salpica , que sea de esa de mentira...

----------


## Pulgas

Planteas muchas cuestiones diferentes y algunas de ellas tan ambiguas que es muy difícil contestar.
Aún así, recojo tu piedra y lo intento.

 Iniciado por *Bohemia*  
Quizás está aumentando el número de gente que se pone a competir con los profesionales?Sí, y en determinados ámbitos plantea un problemaserio. En especial en el campo de las bodas, comuniones y cumpleaños.
El problema no es tanto cuántos bolos se quitan, entendiendo el asunto de manera numérica, sino cuántos clientes se pierden si la calidad ofrecida no es la adecuada.
¡Ojo, conozco profesionales muy malos y aficionados muy buenos!. Lo que sí está claro es qeu, quien está profesionalizado, tiende a cuidar detalles que otros miran menos y lo hace para garantizar su economía (ten en cuenta que el profesionalestá cotizando a la Seguridad Social, luego tiene una serie de gastos fijos trabaje o no).
Lo grave es que cuando los magos (aficionados o profesionales) hacen una chapuza en este sector, el empresario tiende a suprimir la magia y la cambia pororquestas en el caso de las bodas o animadores en el caso de los cumpleaños y comuniones. Y entonces perdemos todos: aficionados y profesionales (aunque al prefesionalizado le duele más porque en ello le va el pagar la casa).
En sectores como programaciones oficiales, normalmente se nota poco, porque las instituciones tienden a exigir, si no el alta en la Seguridad Social, sí conocer al artista y su trabajo.
Sin embargo, si hablamos de pueblos pequeños, sí se estánotando el intrusismo profesional (expresión que no deseo que se tome de manera despectiva, sino literal). Se contrata a la baja y, lamentablemente, al igual que en BBC, baja también la calidad (conclusión: se programará menos magia). A la larga sí supone un perjuicio.

 Iniciado por *Bohemia*  
Realmente se puede confundir un novato principiante de mago con un aprovechado que le quiere quitar el pan a los magos profesionales?Yo no veo al principiante como alguien que desea robar el pan al profesional, pero, atendiendo a lo que comentaba antes, sí veo un problema en este asunto.
El principiante debe tener su espacio, y el profesional el suyo. Ambos deben ser diferentes y, si alguien quiere dar el salto, ha de hacerlo con todas las consecuencias.
Hoy existen muchas maneras de facturar de manera legal sin necesidad de darse de alta de forma continuada en la Seguridad Social.
Cuando el aficionado invade el espacio del profesional, sí puede estar poniendo en peligro la economía del profesional (competencia desleal).
Como yo también tuve que arrancar, sé lo duro que resulta. Pero también sé que se puede hacer, y demandaré que se haga.
¿Implica esto que el principiante no pueda trabajar? En absoluto. Implica que ha de ir subiendo peldaños, de la misma manera que un licenciado tiene que recorrer cierto camino hasta poder ejercer aquello para lo que ha estudiado (profesionalizarse).
Me hace cierta gracia que en todos los aspectos de nuestra vida queramos ser atendidos por "profesionales" (el que nos arregla la lavadora, el qeu nos sirve una caña, el médico, nuestro profesor o el de nuestros hijos...), pero en el mundo del espectáculo tendenmos a hacer la vista gorda a ese aspecto.

Da para mucho más, pero, de momento, con estas reflexiones creo que tenemos algo nuevo para proseguir el debate.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Primero tendriamos que saber bien que es un novato y que es un profesional.

Pero segun yo creo, el novato no es quien sabe poco, sino quien tiene poco, por ejemplo, y con mucha sorpresa, Rene Lavand sabe poco, solo sabe de sus tecnicas y su historia, no sabe que es el canuto, corinda y etc, osea sabe poco, pero lo hace profesional que tiene mucho, y este mucho es años de trabajo en un enfile, en una palabra o un forzaje.

Solo tiene 3 forzajes de los miles que hay, sabe poco pero tiene mucho en eso 3 forzajes.

El novato es sin duda quien tiene poco, pero humildemente no creo que el novato pueda quitarle el trabajo a alguien, ojo que yo no soy profesional. pero a la hora de abonar se ve por que vale lo que vale alguien, se ve en el espectulo. Por eso mismo si en mi cumpliaños quiero algo asegurado que este bien contratare a Tamariz, si la economia no me ayuda contrato al vecino, pero sin duda, sabre de ante mano que el vecino esta dando sus primeros pasos, y con orgullo lo estimulare contratandolo.
Pero la etica pasa por que el novato sepa admitir que esta en sus primeros pasos y no que se venda a la altura de tamariz por que aprendio como se sostiene una baraja.

Y mucho menos engañar al empleador que paga por algo que no existe.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bueno comento nuevamente al leer a pulgas.

Pulgas creo que tienes razón, segun mi experiencia, el problema no fue la legalidad segun fisco, obvio segun pais. El problema fua al ir a trabajar a una casa y que ese trabajo se duplique y no en dinero sino en esfuerzo.
 De por si es mucho trabajo que mi show guste y sea digno de ese dinero para sumarle tener que invertir la imagen que dio el ultimo hijo de re mil $%&/·"$%&$%& (perdon) con su trabajo de segun el mago y/o artista magico (mas que mago era vago y ladron)
 Y por ultimo el volver a enamorar a esa gente con la magia para mantener el mercado activo.
Y lamentablemente no fue en esa casa sola sino muy amenudo.


El problema no es que el novato trabaje, el problema es que se olvide de que es novato ; )  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

Esta conversación se inició en el hilo de presentación de bohemia:
Vamos, vamos.... yo de maga :Confused: 
Para agrupar la información, copio aquí la respuesta que ya escribí en ese lugar.
*Re: Vamos, vamos.... yo de maga* 




> 





> Iniciado por *Bohemia*  
> Sobre este tema es algo que podríamos hablar largo y tendido. He visto en otros hilos que se le ha comentado lo mismo a gente que empieza. Ahora recuerdo un hilo donde un chico, canceló una actuación pequeña a nivel principiante, porque varios magos expertos le estuvisteis insistiendo en que no le daba tiempo a improvisar nada... y al final, el chico cogió miedo o sentimiento de culpa o no sé.
> El caso, es que una de las cosas que se le dijo, fue algo parecido a lo que me dices a mí en esta parte de tu post.
> 
> Yo pienso que nadie quita bolos a nadie. Para empezar, a mí me han salido 2 actuaciones sin poner anuncios, ni nada, es decir... por referencias. Porque me conocen, por lo tanto... Tú crees que quito yo el pan de una familia de otro mago? estás seguro? Y en todo caso, si entra gente nueva.... y se abre paso, te parece mal? no crees que la gente que lleva tiempo, los magos buenos... los que mantienen su familia de ésto... Si son tan buenos, deben tener una clientela "fija", y por tanto no deberían temer perder su parte de pan. 
> Y qué tal si le damos la vuelta a la tortilla... y empiezan los magos de siempre... a dejar sitio a los nuevos...? porque la verdad, a veces aburre ver siempre lo mismo.... más de lo mismo... 
> 
> Bueno, es simplemente mi opinión. Siento ser tan sincera. Un abrazo también para tí y para todos.


Creo que estás partiendo de algunos planteamientos erróneos.
¿Por qué (algunos) aconsejamos que no se actúe cuando no se tienen los deberes bien hechos? (falta de tiempo, falta de preparación, error en el diseño de un espectáculo...)
Te enumero sólo algunas de las razones.
El riesgo de que no guste lo que haces o de que te pillen es inmenso. Tras ello viene la frustración y, en no pocos casos, el abandono. Y esa sensación de fracaso se puede evitar fácilmente si se dedica a cada cosa el tiempo que necesita. Así pues, una parte del consejo afecta al interés que sentimos hacia el mago.
En segundo lugar, los espectadores, habitualmente, esperan encontrar un espectáculo de magia cuando se les convoca a eso, a un espectáculo de magia. Si la actuación está poco preparada, quien sale perdiendo es el público, que ve algo mal estructurado y, con frecuencia, mal ejecutado. Y ahí está una de las claves del espectáculo (no sólo de la magia): no defraudar al respetable.
Hay una tercera razón, que aglutina a las dos y va un poco más allá. El respeto a la magia. Cuando las cosas no salen bien, para una parte importantísima de la audiencia lo que fracasa es la magia (no les apetecerá volver a otro espectáculo, porque pensarán que la magia es un tostón). Si lo provocamos por nuestra falta de trabajo previo, habremos hecho un flaco favor a la magia, entendida como conjunto de mago, espectadores y espectáculo.
Si uno los tres argumentos, llego a la conclusión de que seguiré aconsejando a alguien que renuncie a hacer algo mal preparado (o insuficientemente preparado), lo que no implica, para nada que le esté zancadilleando, sino que estoy dándole el mejor consejo que conozco. No le digo que abandone el oficio, sino que espere. Y la magia es paciencia.

Te equivocas también al establecer una competición entre el mago profesional y el mago que empieza. Y, además, entras en contradicción con lo que afirmas más arriba: no, no se trata de que uno deje paso a otro o de que uno le quite nada al otro (esto último lo tienes claro y en ese sentido replicas a Máyico). Cada uno tiene su espacio y, por consiguiente, el riesgo de que uno entorpezca al otro es pequeño (salvo en todo lo que comentaba al en el tercer punto del apartado anterior).
Soy consciente de que yo te aburro poco (como público), porque se me conoce poco (fuera del foro), pero tengo muy claro que cuando actúo no lo hago para ti, así que nada me importa que te sientas cansada por los de siempre. Actúo para los niños (puesto que hago magia infantil) y su valoración es la que tengo en cuenta. Si a ellos les gusta, la opinión del resto del gremio de afecta sólo en su justa medida.
Hay, sin embargo, varios factores más que sí conviene sopesar, como el hecho de que el mago profesionalizado (aburra o no) hace frente a obligaciones fiscales por lo que al soportar ciertos gastos (obligatorios) sí debe recibir un trato diferente. Prueba de ello es que existen muchas programaciones donde sólo entran profesionales. El aficionado (¡cómo no!) tiene su sitio, pero en otro rincón del mundo del espectáculo (que es muy amplio). Y, la cesión de una parte de su tarta se la hará a quienes estén en iguales circunstancias que él, no a quien se mueve en un estrato diferente.
Esto no es clasista 8por favor, que nadie lo vea así) sino algo de lógica y justicia: si queiro ser considerado profesional, tendré que comportarme en todo como un profesional.

He conocido algunas personas (muy pocas) con el suficiente don como para poder salir a trabajar sin un trabajo previo muy serio y gustar. Las envidio. Los mortales tenemos que conformarnos con currar muchas horas para no defraudar la confianza que se deposita en nosotros.

He conocido algunas personas (más de las que me gustaría) que hacen magia infantil sin que les gusten los niños. Y me dan mucha pena. Yo hago magia para ser feliz, si me lo pasara mal actuando opositaría, trabajaría detrás de la barra de un bar o me buscaría los garbanzos en otro ofiio, pero nunca haciendo algo que no me gusta. Y no puedo creer que alguien que odia a los niños disfrute haciendo magia para ellos.

----------


## luis_bcn

lo dice pulgas tiene toda la razon del mundo ,si no estas preparado lo mas probable es que no guste al publico y se le pueden quitar las ganas de ver mas magia .
si la primera vez que comes paella te sabe a horrores porque el cocinero no la sabe hacer ,lo mas probable es que la proxima vez no la pidas ,por mucho que estes en otro restaurante .
un abrazo

----------


## Iban

Discrepo. Una mala película no hará que deje de ir al cine, sino que dejaré de ver las películas de ese director.

Entiendo la reclamación de Bohemia a tener un espacio en el escalón bajo, como forma de entrar en el negocio. ¿Que el nuevo, es mal mago y cobra menos? La respuesta de: "me quitas trabajo por romper los precios, y además desprestigias el sector por hacerlo mal"... ¿No puede ser todo lo contrario? "Haces que mi trabajo valga lo que realmente cobro, puesto que soy caro por dar calidad".

Pregunto _ignorantísticamente_.

----------


## SERX

Iban no es así como lo pintas del todo... pero bueno... muchos de ellos es posible que vean magia en su vida otros no y a otros no les gustara porque estarán desilusionados es como todo... es lógico que si empiezas en el mundillo, ya porque seas joven, inexperto, o porque te quieras aventurar, lo que cuenta es que te valores como tal...  que trabajes realmente los juegos ideas etc... "que no salgas a actuar cuando llevas 2 días en la magia, porque puedes perjudicar a muchos .... eso yo lo e visto...". Y lo de los precios hoy en día cada uno tiene sus precios pero si quieres calidad la pagas y punto... y como esta el tema pues uno se coje a lo que puede, porque un muy buen mago, y "conocido" puede cojer un trabajo mal pagado, porque lo necesita... y un inexperto lo puede cojer también por ese precio... no se si me explico...

----------


## MagDani

DIOSSS Iban, que ganas tenia de leerte. Un abrazo

Y ahora al toro:

Discrepo de tu argumento Iban.
Muchas veces el publico no tiene la perspectiva ni ha visto la suficiente magia.
Hace poco (3 días) después de una comunión un padre se me acercó y me dijo _"UFF la semana pasada estuvimos en la comunión de mi sobrino y actuó otro mago, la verdad es que fue pésimo, tu espectáculo me ha encantado"_ y continuó diciendo _"mi hermano dijo que para la comunión de la niña ya no se arriesga y contratará payasos o animadores"_ 

Ahora tenemos las dos opciones:
1) El papa de la otra comunión (el hermano del hombre este) ya no volverá a contratar magos.
2) Este hombre después de verme y comparar con el anterior valora mucho mas mi trabajo.

Pero yo creo que hace mucho mas daño la primera de las consecuencias que la segunda.

Un abrazo FUERTE

----------


## mayico

Bueno Pulgas respondió a todo lo que preguntas Bohemia.

Con respecto a lo de dejar sitio a los nuevos y todo eso, pues claro, los nuevos también tenemos derecho a pisar ese escalón sin que los más antiguos nos rechacen, pero debemos hacerlo como es debido, es decir, si cobro por un trabajo, aunque sea nuevo, lo haré por lo legal, de la forma que se debe hacer, a la hora de cobrar, independientemente de mi caché como nuevo en el tema, lo haré como se debe, por factura o en ciertos lugares, te pueden dar el dinero como gratificación de la asociación hacia un servicio que le has dado, pero siempre por lo legal, no en negro (si... todos o casi todos hemos hecho negro alguna vez).
Yo solo digo lo que deberíamos hacer, es decir, hacer las cosas bien.

Los bolos que te han salido a tí, son tuyos, ya que te han salido a tí y a nadie más, pero si no te gustan los niños, ni la magia, ni el trabajo que realizas, si encima me hacía la idea de que lo cobras mal (negro) pues entonces es a lo que me refiero con quitar el trabajo a otros, a que sí, que te mereces actuar y hacerlo como te plazca, pero que no estás trabajando como se debe.

Yo también soy nuevo aunque lleve algún tiempo, pero me empeño en hacerlo bien y trabajarmelo lo más que puedo, también se improvisa, pero cuando hay que hacerlo, no voy a la aventura ya que si voy a cobrar como se debe, el trabajo tiene que ser lo más profesional (aún sin serlo) que se pueda, de ahí depende que me vuelvan a llamar otra vez (clientela fija como tu dices).
También digo lo de trabajarlo bien y no improvisar ya que el efecto puede quedar mal hecho y notarse el truco o trampa, de ahí deslucirá tu trabajo y hará que cuando vean a otro mago, sepan como se hace, igual que si tienen el magia borrás, y la sensación del otro mago será... claro, esque hay gente que no se trabaja los efectos (no digo que sea tu caso, pero de estos hay muchos).

¿Que los viejos en el tema tienen que dejarnos paso a los nuevos? más que dejarnos paso (veo dejar paso como dejar que nos pongamos delante) pues no tienen que dejarnos paso, más bien deberían dejarnos sitio y el lugar ya lo decidirá nuestra profesionalidad como artista, siendo el último de la fila o el primero o en medio, para eso hay que currarselo.

Bueno, que no me lio más, que siga la discusión por donde se ha empezado que el tema es interesante.

----------


## luis_bcn

> Discrepo. Una mala película no hará que deje de ir al cine, sino que dejaré de ver las películas de ese director.
> 
> Entiendo la reclamación de Bohemia a tener un espacio en el escalón bajo, como forma de entrar en el negocio. ¿Que el nuevo, es mal mago y cobra menos? La respuesta de: "me quitas trabajo por romper los precios, y además desprestigias el sector por hacerlo mal"... ¿No puede ser todo lo contrario? "Haces que mi trabajo valga lo que realmente cobro, puesto que soy caro por dar calidad".
> 
> Pregunto _ignorantísticamente_.


a personas y personas , este verano en el camping me puse a hacer magia a algunos animadores , el caso es que estaban alucinando y lo estbamos pasando muy bien ,el veterano por asi deciurlo me dijo ,espero que voy a avisar a tal para ver si puedes hacer un bolo estos dias , en ese momento paso esa persona y este chico le dijo " marisa por ponerle nombre " mira este chico como hace magia ,es una pasada  y marisa contesto  , ya como el del año pasado y el le insistio ,no no ven porfavor que vas a alucinar de verdad y ella le respondio lo mismo .
el chico me dijo que el año pasado un hombre les hizo magia en el camping y no les gusto nada y ella decidio cancelar los bolos que le quedaban de verano .
p.d : no me considero bueno ni mucho menos ,pero esta claro que el chico que fue antes no les gusto y de ahi que la chica no quiera ver magia

p.d 2 : se colapso con el mensaje de dani ,ves iban ,ya a pasado en dos casos y seguro que en mas,xDD

----------


## MagDani

Luis nos hemos cruzado los mensaje, pero opino igual que tu.

El que ha visto mucha magia, si ve uno malo, dirá que malo, ya no lo llamo mas.
y el que ha visto poca, pensará, lo de la magia es un rollo, ya no contrato mas magos

----------


## Tracer

Mira tu por donde, el debate tan interesante que esta dando lugar, el tema propuesto por bohemia (pausa para respirar)... Cuando participan los pesos pesados, se saca oro de estos posts.

----------


## luis_bcn

respecto a lo de los precios yo opino que cuando haga una actuacion cobrare poco ,por ejemplo unos 150 euros ,no hablemos ahora de viajes ,hoteles y tal .hablamos de una actuacion a unos pocos kilometros de tu casa .
cobrare solo eso porque nunca he actuado con publico cobrando ( que es muy distinto a sin cobrar )ya que interiormente tienes la responsabilidad de que todo salga perfecto y los nervios te pueden traicionar.
ya se que lo tienes que tener todo muy ensallado y lo tendre ,pero sera la primera vez que actue ,osea que cobrare poco ,pero es asi ,nadie me podra decir que estoy reventando precios ,cuando ya lleve muchos bolos si que me lo pueden decir ,pero mientras no .
los magos profesionales que cobran 600 / 700 euros por actuacion yo no me creo que los primeros cobraran eso

----------


## Iban

¡Dani!

Yo sí que me alegro de leerte.

 Yo ni soy profesional, ni maldita la gana que tengo de serlo, así que creo que me debería callar en esta discusión. Pero...

...

Me callo, me callo.

:-)

----------


## llauix

Respecto al tema estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Iban. 

No creo que alguien que coja un mago barato piense "ya no cogeré más magos" sinó seguramente piensa "si me hubiera gastado un poco más, hubiera tenido un espectáculo como dios manda...".  Lo que no harán es volver a contratar al mago barato pero no por eso dejarán de ver magia.

El hecho que haya intrusismo a precios más bajos (en mi sector hay mucho y lo digo por experiencia) no hace más que realzar el valor de lo que tu haces bien (y más caro). Muchos clientes que han optado por soluciones baratas finalmente acaban gastándose más en arreglarlas después y la gente no es tonta y lo sabe.

Evidentement no se puede competir con alguien que lo hace bien y barato pero estos no existen (o hay muy pocos).

----------


## luis_bcn

llauix ,que no lo creas no quiere decir que pase ,fijate que en este post hemos coincidido dos que nos ha pasado ,osea que de 10 personas que estamos opinando si hacemos el porcentaje seria el de 20 % de las ocasiones que pasa ,ya se que seguro que pasara menos ( eso espero ) pero pasar pasa

----------


## Iban

¡Chink!

Me ven a mí haciendo magia y piensan "Vaya mierrrrrrrrrrrrrrda, esto de la magia es un timo". Y a la tarde siguiente va Lance Burton a su casa. Pueden pasar dos cosas:

a) "Venga ya, esto es otra porquería, que ya vimos ayer lo que es la magia, y no cuela".
b) "Waaaaaaaaaa... Ahora sí, ahora sí que sí. Menuda diferencia...".

En cuanto al miedo de "a ver si contrato otro y me vuelve a salir rana"... ¿Nadie ha oído hablar del Marketing? ¿De lo que es un book, un CDbook, vídeos promocionales, referencias, página web, etc?

Me callo, me callo...

----------


## mayico

No quiero desviar el tema, pero si esto pasa como magos... a Luis y a Dani le han pasado, pues como payaso ya ni os cuento, la de veces que tengo que explicar a qué me dedico y hacerme el "profesional" explicando en qué consiste mi actuación.
Normalmente nos contratan buscando alguien que entretenga a los niños ¿y quién mejor que un payaso? eso opinan aquí en Melilla, y llaman a payasos y me llaman a mí y me dicen... conozco a otros payasos que me cobran 20€ la hora (no haré comentario sobre lo que me parece) y yo les digo, muy bien, pues si son más baratos, contrátelos a ellos, y me responden, esque os hemos visto y me gusta más lo que haceis vosotros, a lo que vuelvo a decirle, claro, nuestro trabajo es diferente, ellos pintan caras y hacen globos solamente, yo a demás de mi equipo de sonido, fondo de escenario, micrófonía, mis trajes y mi maquillaje, hacemos lo que hacen los payasos, comedia (o eso intentamos) y algo de magia, y malabares dentro del show, siempre con un principio nudo y desenlace, es decir un show, y luego sí, para terminar despues del show, hacemos unos globos a los niños.

Después de todo este royo, lo que quiero decir es que a mí también me han llamado después de contratar a otros payasos, y siempre les ha quedado la duda de si están tirando o no el dinero, hasta que ven nuestro show, a la cara dicen que me lo agradecen por el trabajo realizado, luego ya a mis espaldas... jejejeje.

Es decir que me sumo a ese 20% de los que le sucede esto.

----------


## SERX

Luis en mi comentario ( Pgina 1 ) quiero decir eso xD... que hay magos y magos, totalmente de acuerdo con Dani y Luis a mi me a pasado...

----------


## renard

Yo creo que la cosa esta bastante clara cada uno cobra lo que vale,esta claro que si contratas a tamariz no va ser lo mismo que contratar a monolo tu vecino,cada uno te cobrara algo diferente,lo malo seria que manolo te cobre lo que cobra tamariz te cobraria demasido o que tamariz cobre lo que cobra manolo estaria reventando los pecios del mercado,a una cosa he leido que Rene Lavand save poco y nadie a dicho nada!!!!!!!Que no a leido el corinda!!!!!!no se no se,de que no save mucho estoy seguro de que estas equivocado una cosa es que no pueda utilizar todo lo que save por razones obvias y otra bien distinta que no las conosca,y de que no se a leido el corinda dejame que lo dude.Se que eres argentino y sabras mucho mas que yo de Rene  pero es que me extraña muchisimo lo que dices.igual estoy equivocado pero me extraña mucho que Rene sepa poco.un abrazo.

----------


## Sarbatxo

Hola:
Muy interesante el tema, y me gustaria añadir un matiz mas.

Hasta ahora estamos hablando del efecto que tiene una mala actuación en el publico y su reacción a la hora de contratar otra del mismo tipo. 

Yo coincido en que una mala actuación normalmente desemboca, (sobre todo en los casos, como ha comentado alguien, de trabajar para una sala determinada) en que opten por "si el mago no ha gustado en la boda, no me arriesgo, y para la proxima contrato musicos o discomovil o animadores" (Creo que ha sido pulgas el que ha comentado algo asi ¿no?).

Pero el matiz al que me refiero es a ¿Cuando sabe un aficionado que esta preparado para actuar en público?, y me refiero a una actuación, 1 hora, con tu escenario, tu sonido, etc. etc... Digo esto porque muchas veces, yo diria que muchiiiiiisimas veces, uno cuando empieza tiene un circulo en el que se mueve, y va haciendo sus juegos... ese circulo se amplia en el pub o el bar al que sueles ir, a tu puesto de trabajo o de estudios, etc. Entonces, de repente el dueño del pub, que te ha visto hacer dos juegos de cartas mas o menos simples segun la habilidad de cada uno y el juego de las gomitas... ¡decide que eres un crac, que le has dejado flipado y que eres el mejor mago del mundo!... o haces magia a la salida del colegio a los compañeros de tu niño y los padres que te ven... ¡pues lo mismo!... y entonces te ofrecen hacer una actuación..."¡Podrias actuar en el pub... una actuacion de un ratito, una hora o eso! "... o "que bueno eres y que mano tienes con los crios... ¡te voy a contratar para la comunion de mi niño!". Uno se pone super hinchado pensando en lo bueno que es, se plantea unos cuantos juegos y cree que puede, sin problemas afrontar esto... o hay quien es mas sensato, valora realmente lo que hace y dice que no. Esto nos puede llevar a que alguien, realmente bueno, y bien preparado pero excesivamente modesto no se atreva con su primera actuación y lo contrario, a que cualquier "pizpireta" "hechao p'alante" se lance y haga una cagada monumental...¡ y encima no se de cuenta!.

Comentando esto con un compañero que es músico, coincidiamos en que esto pasa porque no hay una enseñanza reglada de la magia y nadie valora objetivamente al mago, salvo otros magos, y ahi siempre, cuando alguien comenta que has hecho una cagada puede entrar aquello de "claro, tu lo que no quieres es competencia"... Mi amigo, entre otros, toca un instrumento, la dulzaina, que hasta hace poco no estaba en los conservatorios, y segun me comentaba ocurria lo mismo.

Como de momento no tenemos esa regla, pues no podemos hacer otra cosa que dejar que nos juzguen otros buenos magos, aceptar sus consejos y procurar ser lo suficientemente criticos con nosotros mismos.

----------


## Coloclom

La única razón partiendo de la base ética, para que el espectaculo esté debidamente organizado: principio/nudo/desenlace o presentación, o enrutinado, etc es el respeto por la magia. De otra manera cada quien vende lo que considera. Si yo vendo carteras artesanales, ¿debe alguien decirme el color del cuero que debo usar? Claro que no.

Y en un espectáculo lo mismo.

Si un mago ha de tener un esquema de su actuación debe ser únicamente por respeto a la magia, profesionalismo al margen.


Por otro lado, Eva habló de actuar gratis, y a mi me parece muy digno al margen del caché que pueda tener cualquier mago. Yo puedo ir mañana a ayudar a mi vecino a pintar la fachada y hacerlo como lo que es, una simple ayuda, desinteresada o no, pero sin dinero de por medio.


Otra cosa es si hay dinero de por medio, ya que supone suplantación y fraude, aún a sabiendas del cliente.


Y respecto al caché, nadie ni nada impide hacerse autónomo de albañil, y hacer chapuzas a domicilio, y aunque el trabajo sea de mala calidad y el cobro de bajo importe, sigue siendo legítimo mientras se cumpla lo pactado.


No debe parecer mal que los magos hagan trabajos de baja calidad, salvo por razónes mágicas (que se descubran los secretos), y esto ha de dolernos por igual tanto a aprendices como a magos profesionales.

----------


## Sarbatxo

> una cosa he leido que Rene Lavand save poco y nadie a dicho nada!!!!!!!Que no a leido el corinda!!!!!!no se no se,de que no save mucho estoy seguro de que estas equivocado una cosa es que no pueda utilizar todo lo que save por razones obvias y otra bien distinta que no las conosca,y de que no se a leido el corinda dejame que lo dude.


Renard, tienes razón en esta defensa de Rene Lavand... me consta que es una autentica enciclopedia de la magia... o que por lo menos ¡si que sabe mucho!.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Lo argumentos de MagDani y de Mayico no se sostienen por sí mismos. Ni con ninguna lógica detrás que queráis ponerle.

Siempre que he oído este tipo de argumentos, parten de magos profesionales de los que se puede cuestionar y mucho su calidad como Magos, no digo que MagDani o Mayico lo sean eh!!!! simplemente que en el 90% de los casos que escucho por Sevilla, es eso lo que ocurre. Son Magos que llevan mucho tiempo, y han gastado mucho dinero en MEDIOS, PUBLICIDAD, etc... pero a la hora de la verdad... lo tienen todo menos un buen espectáculo mágico. Es que ahí yo también tendría un problema si llega un nuevo y vende un espectáculo por poco dinero. Porque sé que a poco que tenga talento, me come el mercado.

Y de ahí a "cerrar" el cotarro al que empieza, es aficionado, o lo que sea... me parece un disparate. Y más aún cuando el argumento principal es "es que me vieron y dijeron _pues yo una vez vi a uno muy malo_ y no me gustaba esto". Confundir eso (estupidez supina, poca inteligencia humana, o simple incultura del que nos ve) con motivos por los que no nos contratan realmente a pesar de los "grandes medios" que tenemos es simplemente el "ni como ni dejo comer".

Como dice Iban, si veo una película mala de un director, no veré más de ese director (y dejadme que lo piense, un mal trabajo no marca NI SIQUIERA a un mal profesional, un mal día lo tiene cualquiera). Igual que existe gente como Andy y Lucas, y sin embargo nadie dejaría de escuchar a Queen.

"Es que yo me encontré un mago malísimo..." me dijo uno. Es que has tenido la mala suerte de dar con un inculto, ignorante o imbécil a secas como espectador. Pero una persona inteligente lo más que te va a decir es "es que el otro que tuvimos era malísimo, pero esto de la Magia sabía que era genial".

Lo que se escode detrás de esas afirmaciones es un miedo horrible a que otro nos supere con menos tiempo, medios, pero mayor talento. Punto. No me veo yo muy preocupado a DaOrtiz o Tamariz porque un aficionado cobre 100€ por un bolo tirando precios... sinceramente.

Claro que todo esto acabaría el día que DE VERDAD el Mago hiciese Magia para eso que tanto se cacarea por foros, revistas, libros y demás publicaciones: "esto es para ilusionar!", "a mi es que me llena la cara de felicidad" y cosas así se suelen leer, y las dice el mismo tipo que luego dice "es que si no cobro mi caché, desprestigio el arte y tiro mi trabajo!". Hay que tener una base sólida de principios: si tu principio es obtener el máximo beneficio económico, lo que harás es SER EL MEJOR, no sólo venderte como el mejor. Poco te afectará un aficionado entonces. Si lo que buscas es hacer feliz a la gente... muchos hacemos Magia diariamente gratis (casi 5 horas diarias) a parte de seguir con trabajo, estudios, etc, y no se nos caen los anillos. Porque de verdad CREEMOS en eso que decimos, porque de verdad nos ocurre que somos felices viendo a los demás felices.

Y si eres de los que además del romanticismo, quieres vivir de esto, el único obstaculo que tienes por delante es que debes de saber coordinar ambas ideas en tu mente y que no te ciege una en favor de otra. Sólo así se consigue que el profesional busque bolos y encuentre su dinero y se gane su vida... y que si un aficionado le levanta un bolo, en vez de maldecirle, piense "genial, busco otro sitio a la misma hora y sé que en ese momento el doble de personas estarán disfrutando de la magia, y yo cobrando!".

Y como offtopic sobre lo de René Lavand... René no necesita haber leído absolutamente nada de Magia... porque precisamente lo que nosotros aprendemos en los libros, nace de él. Gente como él son los creadores... y nosotros aprendemos de eso. Ellos no necesitarían precisamente leer. Simplemente crean y saben. Pero me consta de haber hablado con él en varias cenas que es una especie de Wikipedia pero en Magia.

Y el comentario de "si ni siquiera se ha leído el Corinda" denota una ignorancia absoluta de qué es "saber" de Magia, y que es no saber. Ningún libro puede ser la "barrera" que distinga entre saber o no. Conozco a cientos de magos que no han leído los trece escalones... y ahí los tienes, son los reyes del mambo en cuanto a sabiduría mágica se refiere. Otra cosa es que hablemos de sabiduría enciclopédica... pero eso no nos hace Magos. Nos hace ratones de biblioteca. Que está muy bien, pero no quiere decir que sepas.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Lo argumentos de MagDani y de Mayico no se sostienen por sí mismos. Ni con ninguna lógica detrás que queráis ponerle.
> 
> Siempre que he oído este tipo de argumentos, parten de magos profesionales de los que se puede cuestionar y mucho su calidad como Magos. Son Magos que llevan mucho tiempo, y han gastado mucho dinero en MEDIOS, PUBLICIDAD, etc... pero a la hora de la verdad... lo tienen todo menos un buen espectáculo mágico. Es que ahí yo también tendría un problema si llega un nuevo y vende un espectáculo por poco dinero. Porque sé que a poco que tenga talento, me come el mercado.
> 
> Y de ahí a "cerrar" el cotarro al que empieza, es aficionado, o lo que sea... me parece un disparate. Y más aún cuando el argumento principal es "es que me vieron y dijeron _pues yo una vez vi a uno muy malo_ y no me gustaba esto". Confundir eso (estupidez supina, poca inteligencia humana, o simple incultura) con motivos por los que no nos contratan realmente a pesar de los "grandes medios" que tenemos es simplemente el "ni como ni dejo comer".
> 
> Como dice Iban, si veo una película mala de un director, no veré más de ese director (y dejadme que lo piense, un mal trabajo no marca NI SIQUIERA a un mal profesional, un mal día lo tiene cualquiera). Igual que existe gente como Andy y Lucas, y sin embargo nadie dejaría de escuchar a Queen.
> 
> "Es que yo me encontré uno...". Es que has tenido la mala suerte de dar con un inculto, ignorante o imbécil a secas. Pero una persona inteligente lo más que te va a decir es "es que el otro que tuvimos era malísimo, pero esto de la Magia sabía que era genial".
> ...


Es verdad!!, lo unico malo es si se hace costumbre o saber popular que todas las peliculas que viste fueron malas, esto gracias a las ultima 10, ojo, culpa de los dos, el que paga la entrada mas barata y el artista, pero si en la mayoria son mas las peliculas destinadas al fracaso tengo dos futuros, o sere millonario o no me contratara nadie.

----------


## Sarbatxo

Evidentemente pienso, creo que como la mayoria, que segun lo que cobres debes ofrecer, eso por supuesto.

Tambien pienso que, tal como la gente, nuestro entorno nos ve hacer cuatro cosas y ya eres el mejor mago del mundo, se da lo contrario. Me explico con una anecdota que me ocurrio a mi mismo...

Acabo una actuación mia de mentalismo, se me acerca un hombre y me empieza a decir que le habia gustado y tal y a hablarme de la magia... entonces me dice "El otro dia en una comunión en tal sitio habia un mago malisimo" Le pregunto si se acordaba del nombre y me dice "si, fulanito"... a mi se me ponen los ojos como platos, porque me consta que es un mago de los que considero realmente bueno... le comente que me extrañaba porque este mago en cuestion trabaja muy bien. Intento averiguar que es lo que estaba haciendo y me dice "si, ponia una botella en una bolsa de papel, le daba la vuelta y decia que habia desaparecido ¡y todos los crios lo pillaban y le decian que no!... y el tio seguia igual!"... le pregunté entonces si esperó a ver el final del juego y me dice... "¡No, era tan malo que no valia la pena!"

O sea que un mago realmente bueno, en un momento dado puede quedar mal cara a la gente que no ve completa su actuación. Moraleja: ¡Cuidado con lo que hacemos que de una manera u otra siempre la podemos fastidiar para alguien! :-)

----------


## Pulgas

Voy a tratar de reconducir un poco la cuestión, porque me parece que estamos polarizando el tema en un sentido equivocado.
Da la impresión de que existe rivalidad entre magos profesionales - magos aficionados, y nada más lejos de la realidad.
A todo mago profesionalizado le interesa que haya más magos profesionales, porque eso implica mayor presencia de la magia en el mercado, con lo que crecen las posibilidades de contratación.
Una buena prueba de lo que digo está en este foro, donde se dan consejos, por parte de profesionales, a los magos que empiezan. Y se hace para que aprendan bien, para que mejoren.
Se están dando consejos a quienes quieren hacer una primera actuación: se está asesorando sobre los previos y se están corrigiendo los errores una vez vistos los resultados.
Esa disputa que se trasluce no existe por parte de los profesionalizados (siempre puede haber alguna excepción, pero son las mínimas).

Un segundo punto distinto es quién es la persona que decide cobrar por actuar.
Me he tomado la molestia de echar un vistazo a los 14 usuarios que se han registrado en el foro en lo que va de mes (día 8 de junio). Los datos me han puesto los pelos de punta.
Dos personas afirman llevar menos de tres meses en la magia, se definen como profesionales y han actuado cobrando dinero (o lo van a hacer de manera inmediata).
Se mire como se mire, esto es un desatino. Con menos de tres meses de aprendizaje es una temeridad enfrentarse al público y una auténtica estafa cobrar por ello.
El aprendizaje no se mide únicamente en meses o años, pero creo que es objetivo decir que esas dos pesonas no están cualificadas para presentarse ante un público y cobrar por ello. Están haciendo un daño enorme a la magia y los que viven de esto, nos guste o no, se ven afectados.

Podríamos tirarnos páginas y páginas tratando de adivinar si un mal mago resta o no clientela a la magia, y no llegaríamos a ninguna conclusión clara: unos diremos que sí; otros opinaréis que no. En cualqueir caso, y esto es lo importante, un mal mago está defraudando las expectativas del público, está estafando a los espectadores. Y el riesgo de que esto ocurra es mayor cuanta más inexperiencia se arrastra.

Cierro repitiendo un argumento que esgrimí con antelación. Cuando cada uno de nosotros contratamos un servidio, queremos que nos atienda un profesional. ¡Un buen profesional! Cuando los demás contratan magia, también desean ver una actuación bien construida y bien ejecutada. Y los novatos, los principiantes y (sobre todo) los buscavidas están (por lo general) muy poco cualificados para poder ofrecer la calidad que se les demanda.
Insito, cada quien tiene su sitio y no es bueno que nos salgamos de él porque sí. Opciones de actuar hay muchísimas, pero es bueno hacerlo con la honestidad de saber dónde estoy y qué es lo que hago.

----------


## ignoto

"No empieces una batalla si no puedes ganarla".

El fin de semana pasado estuve liado sábado y domingo con comuniones. Al menos en una me contrataron con preferencia a alguien que ofreció trabajar por un caché inferior.
Incluso me volví loco para encontrar a alguien porque querían que fuera a otra a 60 Km de aquella en la que estaba contratado a la misma hora.
Antes me preocupaba de que los demás cobraran menos que yo. Tenía miedo de que me "quitasen" actuaciones.

Pero mira, ya no lo tengo.

----------


## luis_bcn

renard donde has leido eso de rene??
MJJMARKOS   no se si no me has metido en el saco de dani o mayico porque mis comentarios se acercan a las dos posturas vuestras o por otra razon .( pero por ahora me he librado )

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Yo creo que la cosa esta bastante clara cada uno cobra lo que vale,esta claro que si contratas a tamariz no va ser lo mismo que contratar a monolo tu vecino,cada uno te cobrara algo diferente,lo malo seria que manolo te cobre lo que cobra tamariz te cobraria demasido o que tamariz cobre lo que cobra manolo estaria reventando los pecios del mercado,a una cosa he leido que Rene Lavand save poco y nadie a dicho nada!!!!!!!Que no a leido el corinda!!!!!!no se no se,de que no save mucho estoy seguro de que estas equivocado una cosa es que no pueda utilizar todo lo que save por razones obvias y otra bien distinta que no las conosca,y de que no se a leido el corinda dejame que lo dude.Se que eres argentino y sabras mucho mas que yo de Rene pero es que me extraña muchisimo lo que dices.igual estoy equivocado pero me extraña mucho que Rene sepa poco.un abrazo.


Es tal cual, Rene no sabe del corinda por que no lo necesita, a el no le importa la diversidad de libros le imprta la unidad.
A el no le importa saber 10 forzajes le importa perfeccionar los 2 o 3 que sabe, el publico nunca sabe que es un forzaje entonces no imprta hacer 10 0 15, con unos solo bien puesto ya es mucho.
Rene perfecciona constantemente su estilo, el primer juego que aprendio a dos manos y que depues de 70 años continua trabajando y mejorando es 1,2 3 4.
Por eso repito que novato no es quien sabe poco sino quien tiene poco, Rene sabe poco por que no necesita mas, con lo que tiene y a tiene para trabajar toda su vida, son estilos, algunos dedican a saber mas y variantes y otros a saber una pero de modo experte y crear su propia variante.

Esto es al punto que cuando Rene ingreso en el mundo de la magia no existian los libros, y mucho menos las tecnicas a una mano y el canuto creo que existio cuando Rene ya tenia por  lo menos 15 años de mago.

Abrazo.

----------


## Pulgas

Nota, Ezequiel es amigo personal de René y uno de sus discípulos (aunque no quiera decirlo  :Wink1: ). Ignoro si René lee mucho o poco, pero me cosnta que todo lo que diga sobre él Ezequiel lo dice con conocimiento de causa.

Y ahora sería mejor que volviésemos al asunto que nos ocupa en este hilo.

----------


## mayico

Bueno, va bien la discusión, mira que el tema tiene poco tiempo pero ya van tres páginas, ¡y qué tres páginas! jejeje, a ver si más pesos pesados dan su opinión...

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Voy a tratar de reconducir un poco la cuestión, porque me parece que estamos polarizando el tema en un sentido equivocado.
> Da la impresión de que existe rivalidad entre magos profesionales - magos aficionados, y nada más lejos de la realidad.
> A todo mago profesionalizado le interesa que haya más magos profesionales, porque eso implica mayor presencia de la magia en el mercado, con lo que crecen las posibilidades de contratación.
> Una buena prueba de lo que digo está en este foro, donde se dan consejos, por parte de profesionales, a los magos que empiezan. Y se hace para que aprendan bien, para que mejoren.
> Se están dando consejos a quienes quieren hacer una primera actuación: se está asesorando sobre los previos y se están corrigiendo los errores una vez vistos los resultados.
> Esa disputa que se trasluce no existe por parte de los profesionalizados (siempre puede haber alguna excepción, pero son las mínimas).
> 
> Un segundo punto distinto es quién es la persona que decide cobrar por actuar.
> Me he tomado la molestia de echar un vistazo a los 14 usuarios que se han registrado en el foro en lo que va de mes (día 8 de junio). Los datos me han puesto los pelos de punta.
> ...


Hola Pulgas. Yo difiero en tu opinión. Me parece que estás extrapolando tu experiencia personal a la tónica general. Me explico. Tú dices que los novatos, principiantes y buscavidas están POR LO GENERAL muy poco cualificados. Y que eso quizás dañe un poco.

Pero a mi juicio es que tu extrapolas que tú seas profesional y sepas lo que significa ese término, con que POR LO GENERAL, el profesional medio lo sea realmente. Que en tu caso y el de algunos foreros que he tenido el placer de ver actuar se cumpla esa premisa no lo hace la tónica general. Estoy de acuerdo en que daña, pero no en lo de "por lo general". Porque lamentablemente en mi opinión, se cumple más ese "por lo general" con profesionales que dañan.

Extrapolando mi experiencia personal, puedo garantizarte que en Sevilla hay muchos profesionales, de los de página web, tarjetitas, videos, y hasta camisetas y merchandising con su nombre. Y su espectáculo está bastante por debajo del MIO (y ni soy profesional, ni me considero bueno). Objetivamente lo es, subjetivamente, no vuelvo a ver a ir a ver a uno de estos ni aunque me paguen. Si hiciésemos una valoración media del 0-10 de los espectáculos mágicos en España, estos que te digo (que son un altísimo porcentaje) están rondando el 0.5... y por aquello de darles medio punto por el curro del merchandising...

Es que viendo eso, a cualquier, repito, a CUALQUIER aficionado o buscavidas que lo presencie se le pasa por la mente el "hace lo mismo que yo, igual que yo, y encima cobra... yo también". 

Distinto son casos como los de Héctor Ruiz, o Areson, y alguno más. Los ves, y dices "vale, es que esto ya no es cuestión de medios, es que te acaba de hacer un juego de magia de cerca y te cambia la vida". Pero es que estamos hablando que en Sevilla... hay poquísimos con respecto al grupo de "profesionales" que sean como Hector o Antonio Jesús...

El problema es que hay en porcentaje un grupo MASIVO de aficionados del total de los aficionados que le pasan el trapo a un 90% de los profesionales en mi ciudad. Y Sevilla no es precisamente un pueblecito. Eso sucede aquí.

¿Quién tiene más razón? Ni idea, pero mi experiencia me dicta eso.

Todos queremos contratar a un profesional, pero al final... los verdaderos profesionales no tienen NINGÚN miedo a los aficionados. Porque la diferencia entre un mago que cobra 50€ y el profesional que mínimo actúa por 300€ se nota.

Es mi opinión eh!

Edit: Y Mayico, no estés a la defensiva, lo de aludirte es por el argumento, ni por tu magia, ni por tu forma de ver el negocio, ni por lo que hagas, ni a tu personas. Que parece que pones un nombre aquí y el resto del mensaje vaya dirigido a esa persona. Simplemente me refería a lo que decíais MagDani y tú, que como argumento, no es válido. No que vuestra Magia, o vuestra profesionalidad no sea la adecuada. Porque de hecho ni os he visto actuar. Sólo os aludía porque en Sevilla, el 90% de los magos que dicen eso... es que tendrían más que esconder, y menos que quejarse.

Siento la confusión.

----------


## Pulgas

Y la comparto Marcos. La mayoría de los profesionales no le tienen miedo a los buscavidas, pero eso no significa que no dañen la magia. Eso sí (ya lo he dicho en otras respuestas de este hilo: profesionales los hay malos, muy malos. Y aficionados buenos, muy bueno. Pero, tal y como yo lo he entendido, no hablamos del aficionado que se lo ha currado muchísimo, sino del que lleva dos días (novatos, principiantes) y se lanza a actuar por dinero.

Por cierto, yo no soy profesional de la magia. Yo vivo del cuento. Soy cuentacuentos (aunque en casi todos mis cuentos hay magia).  :Wink1:

----------


## renard

ok lo siento,no he dicho que lo he leido Luis solo que cuando veo a Rene me parece que save mucho,bueno pues nada el que tiene boca se equivoca jaa si lo dice Ezequiel me lo creo,bueno sigamos con el debate un abrazo,Ezequiel perdona he metido la pata un abrazo.MJJMARCOS tienes razon soy un ignorante de la magia por esto estoy aprendiendo.

----------


## Iban

Humm...

Que alguien contrate a un zarpas no veo o que vaya en detrimento del resto de magos. Cuando yo pago un precio ínfimo por algo, debo sospechar que me darán las angulas con los ojos pintados con rotulador. O eso, o todavía creo en el timo del tocomocho. Un mal mago, Pulgas, puede dar mala imagen de la magia, pero da mejor imagen del resto de magos. Por triste que parezca, en el país de los tuertos... (errata voluntaria).

Además, ¿cuál es el recorrido artístico que puede tener un mago impresentable? ¿Tres actuaciones? ¿Cuatro? Es decir, menos que el fogonazo de una cerilla.

Yo no soy mago de... de eso de cobrar. :-) Pero reivindico mi derecho a que, si algún día quiero actuar, lo pueda hacer con la preparación que yo considere oportuna, y cobrando lo que a mí me apetezca. Ya será el mercado el que me ponga en mi sitio, o el que me saque de cualquier sitio.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Menos mal que no eres médico de cobrar!  :Wink1: 
Porque si llegas a defender que reivindicas tu drercho a ejercer "_con la preparación que yo considere oportuna, y cobrando lo que a mí me apetezca_" estábamos "apañaos".
Y ya, ya sé que no es lo mismo, pero creo que se entiende.

----------


## Iban

Fernando, el problema con la magia es lo que ya hemos hablado infinitas veces: no existen unos estudios estandarizados, una titulación, ni siquiera una "federación". Lo cual convierte el listón entre "preparado" y "no preparado" en una frontera subjetiva.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo no soy profesional. No actúo por dinero ni cosas de esas.

 Pero espero cuando veo a un profesional, cuando pago por él, que haga cosas que yo, como aficionado a la magia, y sabedor de algunas cosas (pocas) más que el resto que no son aficionados me sorprenda: por la novedad, por el trabajo, por la preparación , por...

 Sin embargo, sé que la gente busca duros a cuatro pesetas y contratarán a perico de 4 aunque sepan de antemano que no es bueno antes que ha jaimito de 5. la crisis y la picaresca. Eso si, luego nos quejamos todos.

 Lo sé porque a mi me han ofrecido muchas veces actuar, y yo me veo incapaz de cobrar por lo que hago (no creo que valga para tanto, me da miedo, etc, etc).

 Lo sé porque me han pedido a magos para ta o cual cosa, y a pesar de las recomendaciones, (la mayoría) se queda con el más barato porque simplemente es el más barato. Punto. Y no hay más vueltas.

 Simplemente preguntad a la gente que contrata albañiles y fliparéis de lo que la gente contrata y paga. Y luego pasa lo que pasa, pero no cambia, no.

 Así que me temo que no es un problema de la magia "per se" si no que es la sociadad española que piensa que puede engañarse a si misma y no cree que la caliadad tenga que pagarse.

----------


## Pulgas

Sí, pero si miras el encabezamiento del hilo, hablamos de:
Novatos = nuevos. ¿Qué preparación pueden tener?Principiantes = que empiezan ahora. ¿Qué preparación pueden tener?Buscavidas = igual hacen magia que globoflexia o venta de helados en un carrito ambulante. ¿Qué preparación pueden tener?A eso es a lo que yo estoy respondiendo )porque es lo que preguntan). Y algunos *me parece* que os empeñáis en hablar de aficionados avanzados.

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo sé Pulgas. Pero es que el problema no es ese. A la gente eso le da lo mismo, las distinciones las ponemos nosotros no ellos.

 Si yo le digo que cobro 100 por hacer magia y tú 100 por hacer magia, globoflexia y espectáculo de clown les trae al pairo mi preparación o tu grado de "novato", "principiante" o "buscavidas". Tu ofreces más por lo mismo te cojo y no se hable más.

 Y el encabezamiento es si les quitan bolos a los profesionales. Mi respuesta es:

 No le van a quitar una actuación en un teatro (difícil) pero si que le quitarán sin ningún problema un cumpleaños.

 Sólo hay que ver qué pasa con los fotógrafos de bodas, o con los ahora solicitados "common managers". El intrusismo a existido siempre y no va a parar.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Perdón que desvarié del tema original, pero con mi muy mala expresión lleve el tema a otro ángulo que puede que merezca otro hilo aparte.

Yo definí al novato como alguien que sabe poco y tiene poco, pero un profesional no siempre sabe mucho pero si tiene mucho, eso que tiene es experiencia y horas y horas de trabajo y de estudio, no estudio formativo de variedad de técnicas sino estudio de un movimiento propio y/o juego propio.

Según yo se hay dos clases de individuos los que se pasan la vida aprendiendo de todo y se convierten en eruditos de magia general y los que pasan su vida dedicados a lo mismo. Y este el tema que creo da para otra discusión.

Cuando me referí a Rene,sin importar amistad y/o contacto me base en sus propias palabras en todas las entrevistas escuchadas, “Aprendí de beethoven, Mozart etc”, si analizamos su trayectoria de los últimos 50 años fueron siempre los mismos juegos, pero claro que  El kumanes de hoy no es idéntico al de 40 años, cambio pausas palabras etc. etc etc.

Y teniendo en cuenta que fue creador de un estilo y teoría, dedico su vida a su teoría y estilo basada o compartida en algunos casos con Ascanio y demás, pero no estudio el resto de los libros por que no tenia necesidad, no le serviría por una cuestión física, y desde que comenzó fue autodidacta por que no existían los libros y demás.

Pero por favor no se interprete que digo que es un bruto que solo sabe hacer enfile, mas de una vez ceno con Tamariz, lennar green y de mas y mucho mas, pero no invierte el tiempo en aprender lo que no le gusta o le servirá, dedica el tiempo a perfeccionar lo que ya sabe.

Pero repito, esta todo dicho en las miles de entrevistas, si esta bien o mal, si te gusta o no, tema de otro hilo.

Pido perdón por desvariar el tema, pero solo la embarre, solo lo aclaro.

----------


## Bohemia

> Yo no soy mago de... de eso de cobrar. :-) Pero reivindico mi derecho a que, si algún día quiero actuar, lo pueda hacer con la preparación que yo considere oportuna, y cobrando lo que a mí me apetezca. Ya será el mercado el que me ponga en mi sitio, o el que me saque de cualquier sitio.


La última frase tiene la clave de la cuestión. Pienso que el mercado pone a cada uno en su sitio. La mayoría de las veces, creo que los bolos se consiguen por el "boca a boca", muchas veces de un bolo sale otro. Por lo tanto, quién paga ya sabe lo que va a pagar, porque lo ha visto antes o tiene referencias de alguién que ya ha visto al mago en otra ocasión.

Quién contrate lo que sea (no sólo pasa con los artistas)  por un anuncio en internet "a ciegas" que cobra poco, pues ya sabe o debe saber a qué se expone.
Yo de momento, no quiero cobrar. Y la verdad, eso dá mucha tranquilidad... pienso: lo que vas a hacer es un "regalo", y por lo tanto, si lo haces bien... sentirás que te lo valoran (quizás salgan nuevas oportunidades) , si lo haces mal, pues... tampoco has provocado el fin del mundo... Porque se trata de un cumpleaños (cada año se celebra uno por niño) ... no de una Gran boda Real donde tu actuación va a hundir una gran fiesta. 

Lo de hacer daño a los profesionales, daño a la magia, sinceramente.... el único daño que hagamos (si se nos ven los trucos)  ,nos lo hacemos a nosotros mismos.
No creo que por ver un mal mago en un cumpleaños, la gente quede tan traumatizada como para no ir a ver un gran mago en un teatro. Sería como dejar de ir a comer a restaurantes, porque un día comimos en un restaurante barato y la comida era recalentada.

----------


## Coloclom

> Lo de hacer daño a los profesionales, daño a la magia, sinceramente....  el único daño que hagamos (si se nos ven los trucos)  ,nos lo hacemos a  nosotros mismos.
> No creo que por ver un mal mago en un cumpleaños, la gente quede tan traumatizada como para no ir a ver un gran mago en un teatro. Sería como dejar de ir a comer a restaurantes, porque un día comimos en un restaurante barato y la comida era recalentada.



Tampoco te salgas del tiesto. La magia tiene unas normas. Si yo viera a alguien haciendo de mago y rompiendo secretos le montaría un pollo que te cagas

----------


## Bohemia

> Tampoco te salgas del tiesto. La magia tiene unas normas. Si yo viera a alguien haciendo de mago y rompiendo secretos le montaría un pollo que te cagas


Pues tienes faena para repartir leña, porque anda que no hay magos que están escribiendo libros y contando todo lo que quieren, y no precisamente por "despiste", por novatos, o por torpeza. Porque una cosa es que se te vea un truco (sin querer) y otra, que te lies a explicar los trucos a los 4 vientos,( los facilitos pero que van bien para cumples y fiestas) , porque como ya eres mago de grandes ilusiones, qué más dá, chafar los juegos sencillitos de los que se nutren los "mataos" que empezamos...

Y en todo caso, a los que empezamos, qué trucos se nos pueden ver? si la mayoría usamos juguetes que venden en cualquier caja Borrás/Blas. No creo que eso les dañe a los magos profesionales. 

Como ya te digo, el único daño te lo haces tú mismo, pues si se te ve el truco, no creo que te salgan muchos bolos y por lo tanto, si no superas un cambio de color de un pañuelo, o te quemas con el papel flash, o se te cae al suelo el dedal, dificilmente... subas muchos escalones.
Soy novata y de momento, imagino que cometeré muchos errores (perdón, será sin querer) , pero para mí el peor el error es quién los comete  a cosa hecha.

----------


## Iban

*Ding* *Ding*

Segundo round.

----------


## Prendes

> Y en todo caso, a los que empezamos, qué trucos se nos pueden ver? si la mayoría usamos juguetes que venden en cualquier caja Borrás/Blas. No creo que eso les dañe a los magos profesionales.


Este verano me apetecía empezar a actuar, llevo todo el curso preparando cosas en mi tiempo libre.
El resultado es una combinación de:
- juegos originados y desarrollados por mi imaginación
- juegos comercializados pero ninguna realizado al cual: combino varios entre ellos, los combino con ideas propias, etc

Soy novato en esto del espectáculo, y nada de lo que forma mi pseudoespectáculo (aún faltan detalles para presentarlo) aparece en ninguna caja. Además, la inversión inicial ha sido muy baja: no he comprado practicamente nada de lo que venden en tiendas de magia.

Quizá sea porque me lo tomo en serio, y lo preparo todo y me lo curro antes de lanzarme. Otros simplemente comprais un par de efectos (y digo comprais porque por lo que dices es lo que haces tú, que no debes de tener muy claro que el que es mago no lo es porque encontró una tienda de magia antes que el espectador...) y los presentais uno detrás de otro, sin una pizca de trabajo propio previo.

----------


## Iban

Ojo con pesonalizar, Prendes. Esto tiene que ser un diálogo abierto donde expongamos opiniones. No somos políticos, así que nada de desprestigiarnos entre nosotros.

:-)

*Ding* *Ding*.

----------


## Coloclom

En este foro hay magos autores de libros, como Ignoto, V. Canuto y otros, pero escriben para magos, y aportan mucho a la comunidad mágica, en ningún momento sus libros nos suponen un perjuicio, todo lo contrario, debemos darles las gracias, que ninguno escribe un libro pa hacerse rico. Pienso igual que tú respecto a los magos que se suben a un escenario y se creen todopoderosos para revelar juegos facilitos con los que muchos empiezan y son todo su repertorio. Es algo que he criticado por activa y pasiva en este foro, pero hay mucho amiguismo y les protegen.

Los errores cometidos por ser novato, entre comillas se perdonan, incluso los cometidos por magos profesionales, por supuesto que también. Pero que un espectador descubra un secreto por falta de preparación nuestra no tiene perdón, jamás debe presentarse un juego si sabemos que nos van a pillar.

----------


## Bohemia

> Este verano me apetecía empezar a actuar, llevo todo el curso preparando cosas en mi tiempo libre.
> El resultado es una combinación de:
> - juegos originados y desarrollados por mi imaginación
> - juegos comercializados pero ninguna realizado al cual: combino varios entre ellos, los combino con ideas propias.


Faltaría más, pues evidentemente.... cada uno le dá sus ideas propias, aunque estemos empezando...  y aunque compremos juegos sencillos, digo sencillos, por no decir baratos... porque claro, para qué nos vamos a engañar?  el que empieza, raro es que se compre una caja de efectos complicados de más de 200 euros.

Si te das cuenta, yo hablo de la caja Borrás/Blas, en plan, que bueno, son los efectos más a la mano para todo el que empieza en su grupo cercano o bien en fiestecillas infantiles de bajo presupuesto , luego ya buscarás comprar cosas más profesionales, o como tú dices : Crear.  Pues contra más piensas en la magia más se me ocurren cosas para inventar, es como que se te abre una ventana de posibilidades, y algunos efectos pueden ser más baratos de lo que podamos imaginar. 

Lo de hacer magia comprada y hacer los efectos uno tras otro, sin aportarle personalidad, sabes lo que parece? que estén haciendo una demostración de productos a la venta... o a subasta.

----------


## Prendes

> Faltaría más, pues evidentemente.... cada uno le dá sus ideas propias, aunque estemos empezando...  y aunque compremos juegos sencillos, digo sencillos, por no decir baratos... porque claro, para qué nos vamos a engañar?  el que empieza, raro es que se compre una caja de efectos complicados de más de 200 euros.


o no entendiste lo que quería decir, o me expresé yo mal.
Quería decir que con conocimientos puedes hacer cosas muy guapas a un precio muy barato: carta apuñalada, cambio de color de pañuelo, pañuelo firmado a sitio imposible, alguna predicción (las hay buenísimas que necesitan ¿1 €?), un siempre seis, algo con cuerdas, un periodico roto y recompuesto, un billete de limón, y un larguísimo etcétera...

Cualquiera de esos juegos son baratos no, baratísimos, y causan un efecto impresionante.

Con el mensaje anterior quería decir que para empezar a hacer actuar no tienes por qué comprar cosas que tengan tiendas de magia.

----------


## Bohemia

Sí, Prendes, se te entiende perfectamente.
Ya me has dejado intrigada con los juegos tuyos de invención propia. Si se te puede ver en escenario o en You Tube , avisa.

----------


## Coloclom

Te gustará Bohemia, el chico tiene madera.

Fue finalista del último concurso de MagiaPotagia, y en el foro tiene un par de videos que merece la pena verlos.

----------


## ignoto

En realidad, lo de que los juegos (al menos algunos de ellos) sean de invención propia debe ser el objetivo de cualquier mago.
Antes no habían libros ni internet y los magos existían.

Me habéis dado una idea y este fin de semana (en cuanto acabe con uno o dos capítulos de "Cartomagia de salón para principiantes") me voy a poner a estudiar la publicación de un sistema de creación de juegos.

----------


## magomago

Vaya , sobre este tema he debatido mucho con gente de mi sociedad en las ultimas semanas.

Pienso que el problema es que cuando un no profesional se mete en el mundo profesional suele hacerlo con número nunca rodados. Es decir el principiante prepara su número , lo practica , se lo hace una vez a su madre y ya quiere cobrar.

Luego lo prueba en el mundo real y la cosa cambia.Nada sale igual , hay problemas de delimitacion de espacio, ruido escenico, espectadores nada colaboradores, niños corriendo y chillando ,etc,etc,etc.

Y el principiante que se cree David Copperfield piensa que el problema es de los demás y no de él.Pero es que si solo fuera uno el caso no habría problema,pero la cuestión es que muchos en cuanto ven un video del Brad Christian ya creen que son profesionales,sobre todo cuando uno es joven y se cree que se va a comer el mundo.

Lo que pienso es que cuando uno tiene un número y quiere ser profesional primero tiene que rodarlo en actuaciones gratuitas.Es decir si quieres hacer actuaciones para niños ofrecete a todos tus amigos que tienen niños a hacerles tu número ,actua en hospitales, actúa al principio gratis para ONG y luego adelante , cuando veas que tu número funciona plante en cobrar , graba tu número y analiza las reacciones de la gente (¿son las que quieres conseguir o no?) y una vez que estés satisfecho y ves en las grabaciones que el público disfruta y se lo pasa bien piensa en cobrar tu trabajo.

----------


## Magnano

Uf... Esto me ha dolido gustosamente, ¡menudo hilo!
Des de mi punto de vista, un mal mago es un mal mago, no importa cuanto cobre y cuanto pueda exigir o enseñar. Si le falta nivel no va a llegar a nada, lo que pueda destrozar será misero y no afectara al mercado. A ver si me explico, un mal mago no puede enseñar una técnica, enseñará una sombra de esa técnica, y ahora decidme, ¿a cuánta gente sois capaces de reconocer partiendo de su sombra? El mal mago jamás le quitará el trabajo al bueno, quizás le incordie una temporada, pero nunca llegará a desplazarlo, el buen mago cuenta con referencias, con un palmares real que lo avala, el mal mago aguanta en el mercado por la ignorancia de la gente, y, a medida que trabaje dejará en duda su reputación y poco a poco se ahogará en su propio mundo.

Puede ser que en momentos puntuales alguien contrate a un mal mago por que al mismo precio tengo más cosas, sí, y es muy probable, pero lo que no es probable es que ese alguien sea reincidente, a menos que sea idiota. Si contratas a un mal mago, te aguantas y no lo vuelves a contratar, a la próxima te lo pensarás dos veces antes de contratar a alguien y te asegurarás de contrastar lo que te vende.

Luego sigo, que tengo que irme  :Smile1:

----------


## Alonso76

Saludos!

Pero el público en general, ¿Creéis que distingue?. Mag Dani hablaba más arriba sobre en que se basaba un espectador para decidir si un mago era bueno o no. Nosotros vemos magia a diario, pero lo normal es que la gente vea magia en la tele, y muy de vez en cuando. Yo he visto magos malos hasta decir basta, y dejar boquiabiertos a la gente, y magos geniales dejar medio indiferentes.  He visto a magos muy malos ganar mucho dinero, pero vamos, que esto pasa en todas las profesiones, y más hoy en día. Es triste ver que cada vez quedan menos profesionales en todos los sectores...

Un saludo!

----------


## Bohemia

> Lo que pienso es que cuando uno tiene un número y quiere ser profesional primero tiene que rodarlo en actuaciones gratuitas.Es decir si quieres hacer actuaciones para niños ofrecete a todos tus amigos que tienen niños a hacerles tu número ,actua en hospitales, actúa al principio gratis para ONG y luego adelante , cuando veas que tu número funciona plante en cobrar .


 
Con esto me viene a la mente, las escuelas de peluquería. Antes de ir a trabajar profesionalmente las futuras peluqueras o peluqueros, tienen que hacer al menos 2 años de practicas mientras estudian y se sacan el título. Funciona de manera que las señoras que quieren ir de peluquería... pero no pueden o no quieren pagar, acuden a estas academias, donde las peinan gratis a cambio de hacerles cualquier estropicio en el pelo (menos mal que crece!).
Eso sí, si tienen que ir a una boda o algo importante, cada cual sabrá si vale la pena ahorrar por "jugarsela" y que te quemen el pelo, o ir a una peluquería profesional donde te cobrarán, claro.

----------


## eidanyoson

El problema es que como tú dices el pelo crece y el estropicio se pasa.

 Y lo mismo piensan (equivocadamente muchos padres), el niño es pequeño y no se entera, o al año que viene ya no se acuerda, así que me gasto menos. Total, el estropicio se pasa...

 Son dos posturas, la mente como mago que me hace pensar que yo quiero ir haciendo bolos, poco a poco para poder ir practicando y subiendo peldaños, y la mente social del "todo gratis" (en este caso más por menos) que serían capaces de contratarme cuando resulta que no doy la talla...

 Es que estáis pensando como magos, no como clientes.

 Yo ya lo dije, el intrusismo está en todas partes  pero tampoco a podido con ningún "negocio". Así que el que es profesional no tiene de qué preocuparse.

----------


## Bohemia

> Es que estáis pensando como magos, no como clientes..


SI pensamos como clientes, depende de la ocasión, pero los que empezamos... que se empieza por cumpleañitos sin mayor trascendencia, pues qué quieren esos padres, que hacen una fiestecilla en casa, con bocatas bimbo, porque hasta el Mac Donals les parece caro? Tú crees que se van a gastar 200-300 euros en un mago de calidad? como mucho te darán 50 euros y vas que te matas.
Incluso les puede parecer mucho, si la madre del crío trabaja y para ganarse esos 50 euros ella tiene que trabajar toda una jornada, mientras llega un mago o maga el día del cumple del niño y en media hora o una hora se saca el jornal...

Y qué me dices de los clientes, que contratan al mago para que estén entreteniendo a los niños mientras ellos toman sus cafés sin que los niños "molesten", de verdad crees que les importa que tengas mucho nivel? Pues por eso , hay sitio para todo el mundo. 

Lo único que unos irán subiendo de nivel y cobrando cada vez más y otros se conformarán con menos, aunque te digo una cosa, a mí tampoco me importaría quedarme a niveles bajos de clientela... igual es mejor hacer 4 actuaciones a 50 euros que no te pidan mucho nivel, que aspirar a cobrar 300 euros... y tener que pasarlo mal (estrés) , porque esas actuaciones son en lugares que no te gusten o a horas que no te apetece (a las tantas de la noche).

----------


## luis_bcn

es verdad que las actuaciones de 300 euros suelen ser en sitios humedos ,cochambrosos y a las 4 de la mañana, !!
a la mujer le cuesta 50 euros ganarlos en 8 horas de trabajo ( esto es cierto y algunas veces en mas horas ) pero cuento tiempo dedican los magos profesionales en ensallar un espectaculo , un año ? dos ? y algunos mas ,osea que por esa regla de tres la mujer gana mas dinero que el mago ,lo que el mago parece que lo gana en una hora y no es asi .
un abrazo

----------


## Bohemia

Luis, a efectos prácticos, una madre que gane 50 euros al día... por mucho que quieras convencerla, no se va a gastar en un mago de calidad para un cumpleaños (para una comunión o boda, aún) ,además que  un mago de calidad no lo hará por 50 euros.

Tal y como está la vida, hoy día te invitan a un cumpleaños al Mac Donals y te dicen en toda la cara, que sólo pagan los menús infantiles de los niños. Pues como para pagar un mago bueno! ya ni de 50 euros. Ni soñando.

Y sobre los magos de 300 euros y más..., yo he visto a Magic Andreu hace unos años contratado para inagurar una discoteca o algo así, sólo para una aparición corta  y si en principio le dicen que actuará a las 10 de la noche, y cómo van pasando las horas, las horas.. el mago desesperado esperando, y se hacen las tantas mientras le dán largas,  hasta que le dán el aviso de que salga al escenario... Motivo?  mientras los clientes esperan la actuación... van consumiendo copitas.... (osea, ganancias para la discoteca). Si sale a actuar a las 10 de la noche, le partes el negociete al local.

----------


## MagNity

mi pregunta es,... si te pagan 50 euros, imagino que le descuentas el IVA (no entraré en lo honrado o no que me parece el pago de dinero en negro, simplemente decir que esto solo pasa en España!!), pagas autonomos,... etc... teniendo surte pues tienes 2 comuniones a la semana, eso hacen 8 al mes que serían 400 euros... le restamos 250 de autónomos (en verdad cuesta más), quedan 150, le quitamos 30 euros en gastos de peajes y gasolina (estoy tirando a poco, no veas como cuesta segun que peajes practicamente inevitables). 
total 120 euros... ahora descuenta el material gastado,...
Pero imagino que evientemente no cobras IVA, no pagas autonomos, consideras que los viajes han de ser de corto alcance y bueno, el material se tira con lo que se puede... pero entonces no tienes una valoración real de tu trabajo y el día que quieras ponerte más en serio verás que nada es lo que parecía. Y mientras unos siguen la ley por lo tanto no tienen para comer, otros hacen caso omiso y se consideran en su derecho de saltarsela.
(si, desgraciadamente se lo que es trabajar durante más de un año para no ganar ni un duro para poder pagar todo lo que te hacen pagar por tenerlo todo correcto aunque en mi caso no sea en la magia propiamente).
Y oye, si les parece caro un mago que te cobra 300 (ojo, que un mago a 300 euros es muy barato!!!) que no cojan un mago,... nadie les obligan a tener magia. Yo quiero un palacio y por no tener, no tengo ni un piso, ni tan solo hijos porque no podría mantenerlos (y de ganas, muchas).

----------


## Mag Marches

touché

----------


## Bohemia

MagNity, estamos hablando de novatos , principiantes....  gente que empieza. Como se empieza en todo. ¿cómo te vas a dar de alta en autónomos sin experiencia si no sabes siquiera si ésto es lo tuyo? o si te van a seguir llamando? 

Artistas que empiezan que sabe que no puede cobrar más de 50 euros. Porque su público no puede pagar esos 50 euros. Y nadie que empieza, puede pagar autónomos ni gastos de los que hablas. No tiene derecho a hacer magia? por qué? y fíjate, hay una fórmula para demostrarte que 50 euros cobrados por una actuación de magia es legal.

Entregas una factura donde dice:
 actuación gratuita. Coste de transporte hasta el local+ dietas  + material empleado= 50 euros.

Por ese precio, lo puedes hacer, sin ir más lejos... si te enseño lo que me gasté en productos supera esa cantidad de dinero Y se puede enseñar la factura al "cliente" y si quieren le doy fotocopia , lo mismo si necesito algún taxi . Y por cierto, el IVA que pagas es el 18% , te parece poco... Cada vez que hago un pedido, de 20-30 euros se me van INTEGROS en IVA. Y encima quieres que ya me dé de alta en autónomos como maga ?  A mí me parece que bastante están chupando de impuestos ya, cada vez que compramos material, que la mayoría no usaremos. Y pagamos un IVA de impuesto de lujo.

Lo que yo me refiero, que éste tipo de trabajos no quita trabajo a los profesionales que pagan impuestos, además si pagan impuestos autonomos, etc... el día de mañana a ellos les quedará una buena jubilación, y el que no pague, se encontrará sin nada. 
Así que cada uno sabe lo que hace. Allá cada uno. 
Pero no por pagar impuestos, y estar super legal, con caché de más de 300 euros, te va a ir todo mejor que a otros, el mes que no te salgan actuaciones, qué haces? te pones a pedir en la calle para cubrir tus gastos legales?

----------


## Prendes

A cada post que pones me parece que te contradices a ti misma Bohemia...

----------


## Coloclom

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo de los magos, pero discrepo en lo de las madres.

----------


## Bohemia

> A cada post que pones me parece que te contradices a ti misma Bohemia...


 
Lo dices por gastar en los juegos de magia , supongo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bohemia me da la razón.

Y que tire la primera piedra el que no haya arreglado un ordenador de un familiar u amigo por una cocacola. O haya dado la cocacola...



Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## Pulgas

íCon tanta discusión sobre los 50€ y tanto querer hablar del mercado (de lo que hay y lo que se puede pagar) estamos perdiendo la perspectiva de las cosas (creo) y nos estamos olvidando de dos aspectos importantísimo.
Uno es la *calidad*, y lo cierto es que la mayoría de los que cobran 50€ no la ofrecen, luego, a fuerza de ser baratos se convierten en estafadores de lo que prometen.
Asumís que quien paga poco acepta recibir poco a cambio, y eso puede funcionar así desde el punto de vista del contratante, pero es irracional que lo asuma el artista ("como soy barato no me pueden exigir mucho"). El respeto al arte y el respeto al público se olvidan en este caso. Y eso es inadmisible.
El otro punto en el que creo que erramos (no sólo en la discusión, sino en la sociedad) es el del *acceso popular a determinados tipos de espectáculos*. Algunos exigen condiciones especiales, y la idea (cada vez más general) de lo quiero todo, lo quiero en mi casa y lo quiero barato no es aceptable.
La magia es cultura y a la cultura debe tener acceso todo el mundo (con independencia de su sueldo), pero eso no implica que esa cultura sea a la carta (en mi casa, con mi presupuesto), poque nos cargamos una parte esencial de lo que implica esa cultura.
La magia poco trabajada (de ínfima calidad), ofrecida como espectáculo remunerado, nos lleva a la destrucción cultural.
Cuando un niño "pilla al mago" pierde la ilusión. Cuando un adulto "pilla al mago" pierde el interés.
No, por favor, no volváis a repetirme que hay magos caros muy malos: ya lo he dicho yo antes y lo comparto. Pero el riesgo no es el mismo. Se multiplica por muchísimo cuando hablamos de novatos, principiantes y buscavidas. y no es una crítica, sino pura lógica: no han tenido tiempo de trabajar.
Cada vez que un niño "pilla" a un mal mago, nos lo pone mucho más difícil a los que sí nos preocupamos porque no se nos pille. Y nos lo pone más difícil aunque no hagamos los mismos juegos que él hace. Y esto es porque cambia la percepción de público que tiene el niño; porque le hemos acostumbrado a mirar detalles que no debería mirar; porque le hemos demostrado que hay trampa.
Ser mago no es sólo saber hacer juegos. Implica algo mucho más alla: implica tener concepto de lo que es la magia, asumir lo que es y lo que supone para los espectadores. Y eso no se aprende comprando cosas en las tiendas, con un IVA del 18%. Eso se aprende reflexionando mucho sobre lo que hago y la razón por la que lo hago. Un novato, un principiante, no ha tenido aún tiempo para desarrollar esos conceptos.

¿Llegamos a una encrucijada en la que defiendo que el novato no puede actuar? En absoluto. Tiene sus cauces y no son pocos. Debe buscarlos y moverse en ellos. Pero no es lícito que juegue a ser profesional (porque no lo es) y que demande el trato del profesional (sueldo) cuando no está preparado para ofrecer lso servidios que debe dar un profesional. Y esto no se soluciona diciendo "es que, como no soy bueno, cobro poco".
Recordad que, quien cobra poco y es malo, se define como "mago". Nunca he visto a nadie definirse como "mal mago".

----------


## magomago

> SI pensamos como clientes, depende de la ocasión, pero los que empezamos... que se empieza por cumpleañitos sin mayor trascendencia, pues qué quieren esos padres, que hacen una fiestecilla en casa, con bocatas bimbo, porque hasta el Mac Donals les parece caro? Tú crees que se van a gastar 200-300 euros en un mago de calidad? como mucho te darán 50 euros y vas que te matas.
> Incluso les puede parecer mucho, si la madre del crío trabaja y para ganarse esos 50 euros ella tiene que trabajar toda una jornada, mientras llega un mago o maga el día del cumple del niño y en media hora o una hora se saca el jornal...


¿Y?

O sea que si la madre del niño en vez de 50 euros le apetece pagar 20 euros pues ya tenemos a un mago por 20 euritos. Y asi pues empieza la subasta a ver quien paga menos.

Pienso que lo primero es tener un espectáculo,segundo es rodar ese espectaculo no ya cobrando 50 euros , sino gratis en fiestas para tus amigos y beneficas (como he dicho antes) y luego cobrar , igual cobrar un poco menos que los profesionales para hacerte mercado, pero una cosa es cobrar un poco menos y otra cosa es tirar completamente los precios.

Y si la madre no puede pagar mas 50 euros pues que les ponga una película de dibujos animados para entretener a los niños en el cumpleaños y ya está.¿Que pasa que si la niña le pide una 3DS va a una tienda y le piden que se vendan por 50€ porque ella solo se puede permitir esa cantidad?.Pues normalmente en todas las ciudades hay actuaciones de magos cada cierto tiempo , o actuaciones a precios para todos,asi que si su hij@ tiene a ilusion de ver a un mago podrá verlo por poco dinero o incluso gratis.

La cuestion no es que la madre pague lo que puede,la cuestion es que el artista (no me incluyo) decide lo que vale su espectaculo en comparación con lo que hay en el mercado y a partir de aqui es el cliente el que decide si pagar o no pagar o buscar una opción mas económica.

Has pensado en ofrecer distintos tipos de espectaculos para que la gente elija.Es decir 25 minutos de magia X dinero, 1 hora de magia por otra cantidad de dinero.Plus de globos para cada niño ,y tambien se pueden ofrecer dos espectaculos,uno que requiera mas infraestructura y otra menos, eso ya lo dejo a la imaginacion de cada uno.El dinero que tienes que cobrar ya lo decides tu,pero piensa en lo que una madre tiene que pagar por llevar a su hijo y a 9 amiguitos al cine,ademas de las palomitas y si le sumamos una merienda en el McDonald pues eso no vale solo 50 euros, pero seguramente para pagar a un mago regateará y si puede tenerlo por el mínimo dinero posible mejor que mejor.Y si se lo puede hacer gratis el hijo de 14 años de su vecina que se ha comprado la caja de magia de Jorge Blas pues ya ni te cuento.

No voy a quotear a pulgas, pero estoy de acuerdo en cada palabra que ha escrito.

----------


## Tracer

Magomago tiene razon, no puedes comprar una ds por 50 euros. lamentablemente puedes ir al chino y comprarte una 3ss por 49 y te regalan los auriculares.... que el niño no se conforma? que el resultado es lamentable? es el mercado señores... bienvenidos a la ley de la oferta y la demanda.

----------


## Iban

> Asumís que quien paga poco acepta recibir poco a cambio, y eso puede funcionar así desde el punto de vista del contratante, pero es irracional que lo asuma el artista ("como soy barato no me pueden exigir mucho"). El respeto al arte y el respeto al público se olvidan en este caso. Y eso es inadmisible.


Pulgas, este argumento tuyo me parece excesivamente elitista, al tiempo que es un poco tramposo al querer darle la vuelta yendo del consecuente al antecedente (hacer un poco de trampa dándole la vuelta a las premisas-consecuencias).

Por supuesto que el artista tiene que asumir grados de calidad. Y tiene que, además, honrada y humildemente, saber en qué peldaño se encuentra él, y cobrar en consecuencia. Yo sé que jamás en mi vida voy a poder llegar a ser un animal de escenario como lo eres tú (ni intención que tengo), ni aunque me dedicase con todas mis fuerzas a ello. Por lo tanto, ante la triste realidad de que nunca llegaría a montar un espectáculo de tu calidad, me quedan dos opciones: no actuar, o hacerlo, pero graduando mi caché al tuyo (es decir: peor trabajo, menos precio). Por mucho que me diga que voy a dar lo mejor de mí, que lo tengo todo hasta donde yo creo que puedo hacerlo perfecto, es de cajón que siempre habrá diferencias. Si las actuaciones sólo estuviesen abiertas a los TOP, entonces no habría lugar para, no sólo los mediocres, sino tampoco para los menos experimentados, o los magos emergentes.

La falacia argumental de tu planteamiento es que pretendes que la postura discutida sea: "como cobro menos, no me importa hacerlo peor". Cuando se trata de "como no soy capaz de hacerlo mejor, cobro menos". En el primero, resulta fácil atacar la desidia del mago en buscar la excelencia. Pero el segundo planteamiento me parece que es del todo legítimo.

----------


## Pulgas

Ya.si. Pero un novato, un aprendiz, todavía no se ha dado tiempo para saber si puede o no hacerlo bien.
Reivindico ese tiempo, ese ejercicio y esa prudencia que aconseja esperar.
No hablo de buenos frente a no tan buenos, sino de que la gente se dé el tiempo necesario para comprobar si puede llegar a ser bueno.

----------


## Sr.Mago

perdón por desviar un poquito... 




> En realidad, lo de que los juegos (al menos algunos de ellos) sean de invención propia debe ser el objetivo de cualquier mago.
> Antes no habían libros ni internet y los magos existían.
> 
> Me habéis dado una idea y este fin de semana (en cuanto acabe con uno o dos capítulos de "Cartomagia de salón para principiantes") me voy a poner a estudiar la publicación de un sistema de creación de juegos.


Ignoto, sera interesante leer sobre eso...

----------


## chazomio

He estado leyendo el tema con mucha atención y observado como en varias, muchas, ocasiones el asunto se ha ido desvaneciendo.

En primer lugar habría que establecer una clara diferenciación entre "bolo" y "actuación". La primera definición consiste en "vender" tu presencia por ser famoso (léase todos los personajillos de la prensa rosa televisiva), dejarte fotografiar, etc. etc. o lo que es lo mismo: convertirte en un mueble viviente. Las "actuaciones" son otra cosa, en ellas tienes que realizar tu espectáculo, mejor o peor, pero SÍ que tienes que trabajar.

Dicho esto, mucho dudo que un profesional se avenga a realizar un "bolo", cuanto menos alguien que no sea un famoso, como se les llama ahora (ahora me refiero a los novatos, principiantes y no a los buscavidas, que son precisamente estos personajillos a los que me refiero).

Nadie ha nacido aprendido, pero lo que no puede caber la menor duda es que de alguna manera hay que lanzarse al ruedo, y sirva el simil taurino para indicar que no justifico a aquellos/as que se tiran al albero sin una cierta preparación. Pienso que tanto en los profesionales como los aficionados, con independencia del tiempo que lleven en la magia, lo que debe primar es el amor a nuestro querido Arte. Y creo que a todos nos gusta hacerlo lo mejor que sabemos, es más, me gustaría que cualquier forero me dijese que no intenta mejorar cada día, por lo que cada uno, con mayor o menor dedicación, intenta preparar su actuación lo mejor que pueda o sepa.

Si la esencia inicial de la pregunta es ¿un profano le roba trabajo a un mago profesional?, la respuesta es categóricamente NO. No voy a entrar en cuantificaciones retributivas por cada actuación, el mercado es libre, el porqué de mi respuesta está en la propia esencia del concepto "profesional", largamente debatida en el tema. ¿Que va a haber intrusismo?, por supuesto que sí, como en todas las profesiones y más ahora con las listas del INEM como están.

Haciendo mención a Iban en sus varias apariciones en las que afirma que no es animal de escenario (ni quiere serlo  :302:  ), creo que es quien ha tocado el tema con mayor independencia, ya que la práctica totalidad de los comentarios que se han vertido lo han sido a nivel "particular", entiéndaseme, mi caso, yo cuando....., etc. Yo tampoco soy animal de escenario, aunque si he realizado alguna actuación en pubs, restaurantes, etc. DE AMIGOS y jamás he cobrado por ello (salvo que se quiera entender como pago la cena y unas copas) ¿debo considerar que le he quitado el trabajo a un profesional? y, además, es posible que algo se me "vea"  :18: , aunque mi intención, como creo que de la gran mayoría, es hacer cada efecto con la mayor perfección posible.

Perdón por el tostón, pero tenía que contestar 8 páginas.

----------


## ignoto

> En primer lugar habría que establecer una clara diferenciación entre "bolo" y "actuación". La primera definición consiste en "vender" tu presencia por ser famoso (léase todos los personajillos de la prensa rosa televisiva), dejarte fotografiar, etc. etc. o lo que es lo mismo: convertirte en un mueble viviente. Las "actuaciones" son otra cosa, en ellas tienes que realizar tu espectáculo, mejor o peor, pero SÍ que tienes que trabajar.


Pues va a ser que estás equivocado.
Basta con mirar el diccionario de la Real Academia Española de las letras. En concreto las acepciones sexta, séptima y octava.
Lo de la prensa rosa ni viene a cuento ni tiene nada que ver. Y si es por argot, en el propio de la profesión se utiliza la octava acepción en concreto.

bolo1, la.
(De bola).
1. adj. Am. Cen. y Méx. ebrio (‖ embriagado por la bebida). U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Cuba. Dicho de un ave, especialmente de un gallo o gallina: Que no tiene cola.
3. m. Trozo de palo labrado, de forma alargada, con base plana para que se tenga derecho.
4. m. bola (‖ lance en un juego de naipes).
5. m. En el juego de las cargadas, persona que no hace ninguna baza.
*6. m. Actor independiente de una compañía, contratado solo para hacer un determinado papel.
7. m. Reunión de pocos y medianos cómicos que recorren los pueblos para explotar alguna obra famosa.
8. m. Representación o representaciones que, en escaso número, ofrece una compañía teatral para actuar en una o varias poblaciones con el fin de aprovechar circunstancias que se juzgan económicamente favorables. U. m. en pl. Esa compañía va a hacer unos bolos por el norte.*

----------


## tofu

> MagNity, estamos hablando de novatos , principiantes.... gente que empieza. Como se empieza en todo. ¿cómo te vas a dar de alta en autónomos sin experiencia si no sabes siquiera si ésto es lo tuyo? o si te van a seguir llamando? 
> 
> Entregas una factura donde dice:
> actuación gratuita. Coste de transporte hasta el local+ dietas + material empleado= 50 euros.
> 
> Por ese precio, lo puedes hacer, sin ir más lejos... si te enseño lo que me gasté en productos supera esa cantidad de dinero Y se puede enseñar la factura al "cliente" y si quieren le doy fotocopia , lo mismo si necesito algún taxi . Y por cierto, el IVA que pagas es el 18% , te parece poco... Cada vez que hago un pedido, de 20-30 euros se me van INTEGROS en IVA. Y encima quieres que ya me dé de alta en autónomos como maga ? A mí me parece que bastante están chupando de impuestos ya, cada vez que compramos material, que la mayoría no usaremos. Y pagamos un IVA de impuesto de lujo.
> 
> ?


Solo una pequeña observación... ¿Como vas a emitir una factura si no estás dada de alta en la seguridad social ni como empresa, ni como autónomo?

----------


## ignoto

> Solo una pequeña observación... ¿Como vas a emitir una factura si no estás dada de alta en la seguridad social ni como empresa, ni como autónomo?


Incluso obviando la posibilidad de darte de alta para un solo día (hábil únicamente para artistas), puedes emitir una factura siempre y cuando declares el I.V.A. y los ingresos a la agencia tributaria y no alcancen cierto importe.

----------


## tofu

> Incluso obviando la posibilidad de darte de alta para un solo día (hábil únicamente para artistas), puedes emitir una factura siempre y cuando declares el I.V.A. y los ingresos a la agencia tributaria y no alcancen cierto importe.


Gracias por el apunte, Ignoto.

No te acostarás... sin saber una cosa más. :Wink1:

----------


## MagNity

Bueno, Ignoto, tambien esta posibilidad existe en los profesores (para aquellos que hacen cursos o talleres de poca durada) y con limitación anual.

----------


## MJJMarkos

El límite son 3000 euros anuales sin declarar.

A 50 euritos, son muchos bolos.

----------


## Coloclom

Solo por curiosidad, y perdonen mi ignorancia.

Si un mago pusiera una gorra en una comunión, cumpleaños, bueno, lo que sea, da igual, cualquier actuación. A modo de recibir propinas.

El dinero que sacara de aquí, debería declararlo?

----------


## magomago

> Solo por curiosidad, y perdonen mi ignorancia.
> 
> Si un mago pusiera una gorra en una comunión, cumpleaños, bueno, lo que sea, da igual, cualquier actuación. A modo de recibir propinas.
> 
> El dinero que sacara de aquí, debería declararlo?


Poner la gorra en una comunion o un cumpleaños me parece demencial , pero contestando a tu pregunta.

No tienes por que declararlo.La cuestion es donde va a meter ese dinero o lo que vas a hacer con el. Si lo tienes debajo del colchon pues no pasa nada,pero si algun dia vas al banco con la hucha e ingresas 4000 euros a hacienda igual puede llamarle la atencion ese ingreso y hacienda quiera saber de donde proviene.

----------


## Coloclom

Quizá fueron malos mis ejemplos  :117: 

No tengo intención de hacerlo, solo hago magia a mi familia, algún amigo, y los chicos de mi equipo de fútbol muy de vez en cuando, pero me surgió la duda leyendo el hilo.

Gracias

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Poner la gorra en una comunion o un cumpleaños me parece demencial , pero contestando a tu pregunta.
> 
> No tienes por que declararlo.La cuestion es donde va a meter ese dinero o lo que vas a hacer con el. Si lo tienes debajo del colchon pues no pasa nada,pero si algun dia vas al banco con la hucha e ingresas 4000 euros a hacienda igual puede llamarle la atencion ese ingreso y hacienda quiera saber de donde proviene.


A Hacienda le llamará la atención un ingreso único por encima de los 10.000€. Está informatizado y es la condición de aviso :P, otra cosa es que alguien de forma personal lo compruebe, eso ya entra dentro de las funciones de los funcionarios... pero claro, tienes que caerle a alguno mal o algo :P

Un saludo.

----------


## Magnano

Reflexionando un poco, magos profesionales... ¿De qué nivel estamos hablando? A ver si me explico, yo puedo ser profesional y solo actuar para un público determinado, y no creo que los magos profesionales tiren mucho de los bolos que les puedan salir en una comunión de Antonia, la mujer del quinto, con una hipoteca que le llega hasta la punta de la coronilla. Son gente que no, no van a contratar a un mago profesional, pero por hacer la gracia quieren algo entretenido y... Pues Mario del tercero primera sabe hacer unos truquillos, y por las molestias del chaval le va a dar una propina de 50 eurillos.

No se si se me ha ido la olla, pero creo que en el fondo estamos mezclando higos con ternera.

----------

